# How much for a machine polish?



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I am considering getting my ST220 machine polished, would love to have a go myself but have very little time spare, just about have time for a snow foam, wash and dry most weekends, any suggestions as to what I should be paying someone to do it for me? Don't wanna get fleeced.

Cheers In advance :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Anything upto about five grand.
Depends who you take it to and how good they are.
Plus depends what you are expecting.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Contact one of the forum detailers that are local to you.
I would imagine prices can depending on area reach several hundred pounds.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If you're near Brum, I can bring my DAS PRO round to you for you to try.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Let me throw the question back to you.? If some said it would take 8 hours, what do you think would be a fair price?


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

£300-£400 I guess would be a fair sort of price.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Anything upto about five grand.
> Depends who you take it to and how good they are.
> Plus depends what you are expecting.


Sorry a £5k detail isn't going to be any better than a £400 one.
Except you may get your exhaust pipes cleaned on the £400 one. :wave:


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

So u think u could get a full wet sand and orange peel removal for £400. A 5k detail should be just that a full detail every inch covered from mirror paint to everything underneath gleaming and protected so imo there is a big difference to a £400 correction or enhancement detail.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by AllenF 
Anything upto about five grand.
Depends who you take it to and how good they are.
Plus depends what you are expecting.



rottenapple said:


> So u think u could get a full wet sand and orange peel removal for £400. A 5k detail should be just that a full detail every inch covered from mirror paint to everything underneath gleaming and protected so imo there is a big difference to a £400 correction or enhancement detail.


If you read the op he's asking for a machine polish. No more, no less.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No point machining a car if all you want to do is put a shine on it.
If thats what your after then you want machine buffed..
What does a polish do? Lets go back to school here then shall we.
A polish removes nanos of the paint surface cutting through the oxidisation to leave a shine.
Machining a car entails compounding to remove the defects to a better level. Wet sanding as said goes even further into it. So yeah anything up to five grand fifty plus hours work. Then the cost of materials on top.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Sry didnt quote was reply to xjay1337 not op.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Where abouts are you based bud?


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Down in Kent :wave:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Kents a pretty large place...


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> If you're near Brum, I can bring my DAS PRO round to you for you to try.


I'm in Coventry, you can test out your DA on mine if you like


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A single stage machine on a Focus, I think you will be roughly looking between £250 - £750, although there are some gems out there that will be cheaper ..

There are guys out there who will do it for pennies there are guys that will charge £000's
There are 1000's of detailers out there now, only a handful actually deserve the term..

My advice is Do your homework first ..


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

leehob said:


> Down in Kent :wave:


Where abouts in Kent are you mate?


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for all your comments, it really is just a consideration at the moment which may be something I do next year but at least I have an idea on prices and standards of work.:thumb:


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

dooka said:


> A single stage machine on a Focus, I think you will be roughly looking between £250 - £750, although there are some gems out there that will be cheaper ..
> 
> There are guys out there who will do it for pennies there are guys that will charge £000's
> There are 1000's of detailers out there now, only a handful actually deserve the term..
> ...


Well said dooka


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dooka I couldn't of put it any better myself


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

123hjms, if the weather sorts itself out, and I can negotiate the maze that is Cov, I'm sure I can pop round. I'm just a hobbyist, but I can help you with what bits I know.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Like anything in life, You get what you pay for… Well, Most the time anyway.
Rob is right in mentioning doing your homework.
If someone is doing it in a day for say £100 - £150 the question is how good will it be if others are taking 2 - 3 days?
At the cost of £100 - £150, Take into account materials and labour plus insurance.
Would you be concerned if the tradesman you pursued was charging below minimum wage?
If they can do it tomorrow or in the next few days, Why?
A good full time detailer will 9 times out of 10 be booked at the very least 1 month in advance which typically tells you they are worth the waiting time.
Would you hire a cheap builder which can start doing an extension tomorrow?
If so, Chances are it will be falling apart within the first few months one way or another.
I cannot say that all hobbyist detailers aren't worth the try as many are very proficient but do not peruse it as a career as they already have a good job which earns them good wages.
On the other hand, There are a good few full time which I wouldn't let them touch my Mothers wheel chair let alone a mondeo or Ferrari.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> 123hjms, if the weather sorts itself out, and I can negotiate the maze that is Cov, I'm sure I can pop round. I'm just a hobbyist, but I can help you with what bits I know.


You're a good'n :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody fancy doing mine.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

suspal said:


> Anybody fancy doing mine.


you do mine,i will do yours:lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Bring it down sus ill have a crack LOL
Got a pack of 80grit somewhere then give it a good going with a flap wheel and you can have a brushed effect


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

moonstone mo said:


> you do mine,i will do yours:lol:


Cheeky bugger.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> I cannot say that all hobbyist detailers aren't worth the try as many are very proficient but do not peruse it as a career as they already have a good job which earns them good wages.


Awwwwww Cheers mate :argie:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Bring it down sus ill have a crack LOL
> Got a pack of 80grit somewhere then give it a good going with a flap wheel and you can have a brushed effect


that'll do nicely can pay with bottle tops,and shirt buttons.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Awwwwww Cheers mate :argie:


You were one of few that are worth there beans and would do things the right way Paul:thumb:
Speaking of beans, Not had coffee in ages:lol:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I was doing work for a small garage and when we talked about the prep alone before I started polishing the car example wash clay measuring the paint he laughted and when I got the 3m tape out he looked puzzled and said he could do it in 2 hours lol enough said.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> You were one of few that are worth there beans and would do things the right way Paul:thumb:
> Speaking of beans, Not had coffee in ages:lol:


lol Cheers bud, its always a pleasure to chew the detailing fat together....

Got some nice beans in, your always welcome.

Got a few people i need to point in your direction too....


----------

